#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Επιστροφή εισφορών ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - Δήλωση εισοδήματος Ε1 2014

## ατολ

Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός κι εργάζομαι ως μισθωτός με σύμβαση εργασίας ιδιωτικού δικαίου (ΣΕΙΔ) στο Υπουργείο Άμυνας.

Το 2013 μου επεστράφησαν από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, κατόπιν διαγραφής μου από τον Κλάδο Επικουρικής Ασφάλισης οι εισφορές μου αναδρομικά από 1-1-2007, ύψους 4.500 ¤ και μου εστάλη και μια Βεβαίωση προκειμένου να δηλώσω το ποσό αυτό στη δήλωση εισοδήματός μου οικ. έτους 2014.

Μπορείτε να με πληροφορήσετε σε ποιό κωδικό θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί και αν θα πρέπει να δηλωθεί ολόκληρο ή μειωμένο κατά 20% ;

Ευχαριστώ

με εκτίμηση

ατολ

----------

